# Sticky  Worn & Wound Giveaway of the Nassau



## Yao

Eugene made mention of it here but I thought I should post it on a sticky.

Sign up here. The giveaway ends April 18th.


----------



## Eugeneglen

Yao said:


> Eugene made mention of it here but I thought I should post it on a sticky.
> 
> Sign up here. The giveaway ends April 18th.


Thank you Bill, Nassau has never leave my wrist since day one!
keep up the good job!


----------



## STEELINOX

Done didit !


----------



## jcs214

Would've missed this one. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I could use another Nassau. Nothing is better than having 2 of your favorite watches...I would wear one on my Bond strap and the other on the bracelet. :-!


----------



## Eugeneglen

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I could use another Nassau. Nothing is better than having 2 of your favorite watches...I would wear one on my Bond strap and the other on the bracelet. :-!


Great minds think alike :-!


----------



## Stepper

Ok. Keeping my fingers crossed here.
I left a comment mentioning my story with Pete and the stolen DLC-LRRP.
I know the winner will be chosen random but I hope to tug on some heart strings


----------



## JCW1980

Thanks for the heads-up Bill!!


----------



## Yao

Stepper said:


> Ok. Keeping my fingers crossed here.
> I left a comment mentioning my story with Pete and the stolen DLC-LRRP.
> I know the winner will be chosen random but I hope to tug on some heart strings


We saw that. Good luck...you deserve it. Hopefully karma pays back this quickly but it will some day if not on the 18th.


----------



## andyle87

They removed all my posts


----------

